#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  July 3-12, 2015 Program with HE Garchen Rinpoche

## PampKin Head

Трансляция Учений Гарчена Ринпоче в Сиэттле. // July 3-12, 2015 Program with HE Garchen Rinpoche 
http://www.drikungseattle.com/july-l...m-english.html 

Расписание и дополнительные материалы http://www.drikungseattle.com/livest...-schedule.html 

08/5-7-е - две сессии в день (9:30-12:00, 14:00-17:00 PST), *Five Fold Path of Mahamudra Teachings* 

P.S. Из комментариев к английской трансляции: Starting tomorrow Rinpoche will conduct a Q/A session from 9:30-10 a.m each morning. 
***Bat dau tu ngay mai, Rinpoche se tra loi van dap tu 9g.30-10 g. sang' moi ngay. 

P.S.S The Song on Realizing Fivefold Mahāmudrā http://www.gartrust.org/seattle.html

----------

Аньезка (05.07.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Расписание по Москве тут: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....24719&p=715064



> Трансляция Учений Гарчена Ринпоче в Сиэттле. // July 3-12, 2015 Program with HE Garchen Rinpoche 
> http://www.drikungseattle.com/july-l...m-english.html 
> 
> Расписание и дополнительные материалы http://www.drikungseattle.com/livest...-schedule.html 
> 
> 08/5-7-е - две сессии в день (9:30-12:00, 14:00-17:00 PST), *Five Fold Path of Mahamudra Teachings* 
> 
> P.S. Из комментариев к английской трансляции: Starting tomorrow Rinpoche will conduct a Q/A session from 9:30-10 a.m each morning. 
> ***Bat dau tu ngay mai, Rinpoche se tra loi van dap tu 9g.30-10 g. sang' moi ngay. 
> ...

----------

PampKin Head (05.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Расписание по Москве тут: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....24719&p=715064


По Москве не актуально. )

----------

